# 1500 Blood angles semi-competitive



## maddrummer (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all, at the moment this is just a fun list but im wanting to start getting into more serious games/tournaments

Hq
Commander Dante (225)

Elites
Sanguinary Guard (200)

Sanguinary Priest (93) 
w/ Jump pack, Lightning claw and Storm bolter 

Furioso Dreadnaught (140)
w/ Blood fists (stock built in weapons), Search lights and Magna grapple 

Troop
10 man Assault Squad
w/ Lightning claw and 2 Plasma pistols

10 man Assault Squad
w/ Lightning claw, hand flamer and 2 flamers

Fast Attack
Baal Predator
w/ Flamestorm cannon and Search lights

2 Attack Bikes
w/ 2 Multi-melta

Heavy
Storm Raven
w/ TL Multi-melta and Search lights

Notes:
I'm wanting this to be a very quick/hard hitting (yet balanced) army, the Sanguinary Guard and the Furioso Dreadnaught are both in the Storm Raven and can be taken where they are needed quickly. In the games I've and so far the Storm Raven, Attack Bikes and Furioso Dreadnaught are my only real Anti tank but between them seam to do alright.
The rest is anti-troop, Commander Dante and the Sanguinary Priest are both in with the Assault Squad with the 2 Plasma pistols.
I've had comments from other people saying that the Sanguinary Priest would be better off with a Power weapon instead but I do not understand why, due to them both being the same points and yet the Lighting claws are giving re-rolls to wound. 
Any and all constructive criticisms are more then welcome, thanks


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A Lightning Claw is better if you won't gain the second Attack through choice - eg, taking a Combi-melta. Otherwise, it's 50/50.

Sanguinary Guard are Troops, you have Dante, not Elites.

Plasma Pistols suck, get more Flamers if you insist on not running Meltaguns in the Troops, so they can blow up Transports then charge the juicy stuff. Power Fists are required instead of Lightning Claws, forget I5, you have no other way to deal with a Dreadnought reliably.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

maddrummer said:


> Hq
> Commander Dante (225)


Not a bad choice for a named hq...




> Elites
> Sanguinary Guard (200)


Are a troop choice as king mentioned but i am not a fan... you might be better off taking another Assault squad with some up grades or take some vanguard vets...



> Sanguinary Priest (93)
> w/ Jump pack, Lightning claw and Storm bolter


hmm...be careful upgrading these guys...this model can be a trap....you are sinking points into something that can and will be singled out in close combat...and it does not have an invulnerable save to speak of...and only one wound...




> Furioso Dreadnaught (140)
> w/ Blood fists (stock built in weapons), Search lights and Magna grapple


good choice, some people claim blood talons are better but blood talon's will kill almost the entire unit it assaults in the first round of combat, when one of the safest places for a dreadnought to be is in close combat. 



> Troop
> 10 man Assault Squad
> w/ Lightning claw and 2 Plasma pistols
> 
> ...


If you are putting lightning claws on the sergeant then make them a pair and drop the hand flamer...the plasma pistols should be melta guns...



> Fast Attack
> Baal Predator
> w/ Flamestorm cannon and Search lights


search light kind of pointless when this thing just runs up and gets close...i do get that i lights one unit up for the turn...i prefer see this run with the twin linked assault cannon...flamestorm works way to close, and if there is anything left the tank will get assaulted...




> 2 Attack Bikes
> w/ 2 Multi-melta


these are great..



Heavy


> Storm Raven
> w/ TL Multi-melta and Search lights


works better when you bring two of them..one will get shot out of the sky
though if you are sticking to jump jet, i would consider bring 2 4 ML dev squad...

Well man...you seem to be trying to force a 50/50 mech/ jump infantry...finding the right balance to this is really hard in anything other than Apocalypse size games. Pick either Mech heavey or No mech and play it. I love Blood angels for the fact that you can do a lot of things out of this very dex, and bring something fun and different every time...you want dreadnoughts you can easily bring 7..you want to terminators well you can make a squad have Furious charge and feel no pain with little trouble.....you want drop pods...you can bring drop army...you want to Deepstrike land raiders( though i do not recommend it) you can do that too...you want to bring mech...Blood angels have the fastest tanks in the game....and can bring landraiders as transports...pure awesome!

that's my 2 cents...and you don't have to follow any of my advice if you dont want to..



~Kastle :smoke:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ahem* - Fastest Tanks in the game? Fastest LAND Tanks...:wink:


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Point noted good sir...


----------



## maddrummer (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok cool thanks guys for the tips and tricks. thats awsome advise


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

For the price 05 2 plasma pistols and a lc you can get a pf and 2 meltas. the second choice is better. Your sang priests shouldnt have more than a jp or termi armor (depending). With the 20 points you save from no more searchlights removing the lc and the sb, you can switch your sang guard to termis w/ 5 TH/SS or keep them and give them upgrades. For your second asasult squad, BA love hand flamers because they can wield them with another weapon and get another attack. With LC you do not get that - you lose an attack for rerolls. It may be worth it, I will not comment. Interesting list, I love doing stuff like this and randomly throwing in a baal or a LR for absolutely no reason  its just fun. glhf


----------

